# new free sample exam questions



## profkk (Dec 18, 2010)

I am pleased with the strong response to my morning sample PE exam and the positive response from this forum (and the many personal thank-you emails). I was hoping that this exam would encourage other PEs to create free sample exams but I have had no luck finding any others. Ever since this exam was created many individuals (and PE preparation companies) have asked me to create more advanced afternoon-style questions for the power and electrical and electronics examinations. Because it is extremely time consuming to create good questions and I was very involved with other activities, this was not possible. Recently, with the poor economy and drop in consulting, I have had the time to write more questions. These questions, however, are not intended to be a complete sample or a comprehensive test--they are just topics that happen to be of current interest. Unfortunately, I do not have the time to write out solutions as with my older-style morning breadth examination--but it appears this forum is a wonderful location to discuss why one answer is better than another! (I have provided the answers.) With time, I will try to add to this database. As always, please do not distribute this material. The questions and solutions are available for free at klkaiser.com (please register and follow the instructions--if you have any troubles, please email me at [email protected]). Thank you for your many kind comments over the years.

Ken Kaiser, PE

Kettering University


----------



## Rob in TN (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks.


----------

